

Why is Facebook not putting on an F8 this year? - babyshake

I recalled that at about this time the last two years Facebook had its F8 event, making announcements and releasing developer tools.<p>I'd expect that this year, Facebook would focus on the new "Twivacy" features and would hopefully release tools for developers to build for both Twitter and Facebook's public component at the same time.
======
pedalpete
I believe that in the past few years, Facebook has had fairly major releases
which coincided with F8.

I personally think that now that the apps are mostly hidden from the main
page, there are less developers focusing on the Facebook platform, so they
might not have seen the value in putting on a big event like F8 when there
isn't anything new to release, and they wouldn't get the PR/traffic from the
event.

------
babyshake
To clarify, I'm referring to an API that would be practically a carbon copy of
a public microblogging API, without the need for expiring tokens, etc.

And now that Facebook has vanity urls, these I'm sure could be used as
"handles".

